# Maja - my best friend - is gone.



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Goldens really take a chunk of your heart with them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Maja.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss. It's tough, but no one can take away our wonderful memories!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss. There never seems to be enough time. Rest In Peace sweet Maja.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

You gave your Maja a prefect life living near the forest and taking good care of her. That is why she was always there for you. We all share your loss here and now how tough it can be. But the love she gave you will never fade, it will be with you forever. Lucky you ( ͝° ͜ʖ͡°)
Godspeed to Maja


dlm ny country

“Dogs … are constant reminders that life reveals the best of itself when we live fully in the moment and extend our unconditional love. And it is very true, that the most tender, uncomplicated, most generous part of our being blossoms, without any effort, when it comes to the love of a dog.” —Maira Kalman


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im very sorry for your loss of your Maja...I understand the best friend thing...Ive had one that passed as well...never easy. Dont beat yourself up, Im sure she knew she was loved..sounds like she had an awesome life...


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Maja. My thoughts are with you--what a beautiful life she lived. They are such a comfort to us.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

You shared a good life. I know what you mean about how an empathetic dog carries you through the worst of times. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Maja was a beautiful soul and must have had a wonderful life with you. I hope that your memories of happy times will bring you comfort.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss of your Maja.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Mary Spencer Huber (Dec 27, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave Maja a full life. These goldens touch our hearts. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Steinsk (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words  For us, Maja was an incredibly special dog, but it gives me some strength to read what other owners write about their dogs and how special their dogs are to them. 
It shows me that although I will never get another dog like Maja, I might get a dog that I will love differently, but hopefully equally much


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. I have added Maja to The Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your very beautiful Maja. We never get to have them long enough. No matter what the circumstance, we all question ourselves and what we could've done differently. Just focus on the fact that she had a beautiful life and how much you loved her and how much she loved you. It's that love and good memories that will get you through this difficult time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful, beautiful girl she was. I lost my first dog in 1956, an English Setter puppy I had gotten for my birthday 5 months earlier (distemper. In the 632 years since, I have lost many many and I was crushed with each loss. And we lost our Great Pyrenees, Sir Moose on Dec. 5 and are still reeling. He is our last dog. Lost our lat golden in Oct. 2016.


You are right, no dog ever replaces one, but you find you love the new one just as much. and alwasy, alwasy when the tears stop all the time, the good memories flood and you will smile and laugh at some goofy or funny things you dog did, things that made you happy, made you laugh, etc. 



When we lost golden girl Honey in Aug. 2014, I told my vet she was our last dog, I coudln't go thru tht pain again, had done it to many times in my long life. He hugged me, looked me in the eyes and said "Sandra,your heart will tell you want to do."Twop weeks later we adopted a blind 7 year old Great Pyrenees but lot him just 3 1/2 weeks later to hemangiosarcom. A week later we got aother Pry from the Pyr rescue, Sir Moose. He was also 7. Then a couple months later we adopted an 11 year old golden girl, Sophie. My vet was right, we needed a dog, I NEEDED a dog. Dogs have always been like air tome--I needed one to love on, to be with, to care for, to be "someone" I could talk to who would "understand. This is Sir Moose helping me wrap Christmas gifts last year







Bales you and may you find another dog to fill the hole in your heart.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss of Maja. It sounds like you gave her a wonderful life. Sometimes they leave us suddenly, with little warning. Don’t feel like you failed her for not being there in that one moment. I’m sure she knew that you loved her. Time will heal, remember all the joy you shared in those 11 years. And when the time is right share your love with another. Maja will always have a special place in your heart.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maja. Their time on this earth with us is never long enough. I too lost my Callie girl, in mid July, and yes the pain is still there especially now during the holidays, but it does get easier. Less raw and intense. I blamed myself too but that has started to go away and I try to look at her loss as it was God's time for her. We lost her suddenly, in the backseat of my car too on the way to a vet appt. I replayed that event and her cries in my head for months but I had to let it go bc it was making me so depressed. Others on this forum have been so supportive. Please return to this forum for support bc it really does help. Please try not to blame yourself and instead focus on the wonderful years you had with Maja. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Maja at this difficult time.


----------



## laurie1018 (May 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. I've been there as well, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## italiana (Jul 17, 2018)

I am so sorry fot your loss, so sorry. Oh God do I know the pain. May I ask what led to the illness?
italiana


----------



## Steinsk (Nov 24, 2008)

About two weeks before she died she was in super shape and super mood. Then she had some few days where she was whining a bit and with no energy. We took her to the vet, who did - we feel - a thorough enough check, but found nothing at all. She was put on antibiotics, got better, but a week later she got worse again. No fever, seemingly stomach pains, very low energy and mood. Then she died in the car during a drive, actually on the way to the vet again. I was not there, but my wife was, and she said it took about 10 minutes from the whining started and until Maja was dead. 
We said no to an autopsy, but from everything we have read afterwards, it seems like a congestive heart failure. I am not sure if it could have been prevented, but it is some relief for us that she didn't stay ill for very long!


----------



## Steinsk (Nov 24, 2008)

There is not a day without us talking about Maja. we remember special events, but most of all how she affected our everyday life - through small, gentle things: sighs of happiness, small wags, the eagerness to go out to go for walks in the forest, how she ALWAYS would sit in our gate waiting for me when I would come back home from work. The small, gentle things - there is so, so much to learn from this!

We have endless amounts of pictures of her, and it is so good to see the happiness and gentleness that radiates from each single one of them. We miss it so much, but we had it for 11 years, and it was a blessing. She had a good life, and she knew how to enjoy it


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Am so sorry for your loss of Maja. One of the most difficult things to endure is to lose a best friend. 

When I lost my boy Charlie suddenly a friend sent me this quote from Dr. Seuss: 

'Don't cry because it over, smile because it happened.' 

May your days get easier, your memories of Maja bring a smile to your face and some sunshine to your heart. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maja. She was such a beautiful dog. We too just lost our 11-year-old Golden, River, this past 12/15/18. I so know the pain you're feeling. I imagine you're feeling it's hard to breathe at times. Each day you will feel a bit better. It takes time, but time does seem to heal the wounds of loss. Hang in there. God Bless!


----------



## googlegirl (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh, sweet Steinsk, I am so so sorry for your loss and your wife's loss of this absolutely stunning creature. It touches all of us as we all make ourselves so vulnerable. Please forgive yourself for not being able to be there. It sounds like there was little warning. It must be such a shock and I am so sorry you are all left with a hole in your heart. Much love to you.


----------

